# msten dosage- too many contradicting opinions(want to clear things up)



## wheybolic63 (Jan 12, 2013)

whats up everyone. in 10 days i will be starting my mass trauma(msten)  cycle. Caps are at 4 mgs a piece. Ive heard so many different responses  of people saying msten is so potent that it shouldn't be ran over 12 mgs  and recommending a 4 week cycle of 8/8/12/12 and that anything over  that would absolutely destroy my liver. others have said you have to run  to at least 20 mgs. to make noticeable gains and that they have gone up  to 30. I have 2 bottles 180 caps total. My original plan was to run 5  weeks at 12/16/20/20/24 but now i just have no idea. i've heard way to  many contradicting opinions to really know what dosage to use. will 24  mgs severely increase liver toxicity compared to 12 mgs. Its known that  most people seem to have less sides with msten than with superdrol and  that's why i chose this first. I was hoping someone can enlighten this  area further in clearing up a correct dosage in terms of  sides/toxicity/effectiveness/cycle length/ etc..  thanks guys

previous cycle history:   hdrol 50/50/75/75/100/100- Nolva
            dimethazine(dmz-15) 30/30/30/45/45- Torem


----------



## wheybolic63 (Jan 12, 2013)

bump


----------



## jadean (Jan 12, 2013)

I've ran it once at 12mgs for 5 weeks and I've ran superdmz 2 which has 10mgs per pill at 2 plls a day for four weeks. Both cycles we're awesome. I'd say just start low to access sides then move up from there.


----------



## oliolz (Jan 12, 2013)

i ran 2omg for weeks with nice strength gains..

..also did the super DMZ2.o route at 2 caps/day - that shit was great!


----------



## longworthb (Jan 12, 2013)

I ran sdmz 2.0 at 2 caps a day also. Loved it


----------



## Mike Arnold (Jan 15, 2013)

12 mg is way too low of a dose for this drug.  Anyone who says this drug should be run at 8-12 mg per day....ignore them.   Best results with this drug come at 30-40 mg per day, with 20 mg per day being the "minimum" effective dosing range.  Of course, you will still expereince some gains at lower dosages, but not anywhere close to the gains you will get using it at 30-40 mg per day.  This drug is less toxic than SD, mg per mg...and results in less side effects, as well.  Many guys have run SD at 30 mg per day for years and years and ther livers are fine.  

The 8-12 mg dosing range you are referring to was the "original" dosing recommendation, which was suggested before anyone knew anything about the drug in terms of effects and toxicity.  Part of the reason an 8-12 mg dosing range was intially recommended was because of its on paper potency.  They figured that because it has an anbolic rating of 600+, that 8-12 mg should be fine.  The dosing recommendations had nothing to do with its toxicity, as nothing was known about its toxicity at that time.  Now that considerable real world experience exists, we can form more educated opinions.  In terms of muscle building potency, it appears to be around 2/3rd's as effective, mg for mg, as SD, but very comparable in terms of strength gains.  We also know that side effects are less of an issue and according to the user bloodowork I have seen, it is less toxic than SD, per mg, as well.

Taking the above into consideration, a dosing range which falls anywhere between 20-40 mg per day is sufficient.  Obviously, the higher dosages will impart superior results, but 20 mg daily is fine for beginners.


----------



## AlphaMaleDawg (Jan 15, 2013)

I'll be logging 20mg ED on rx muscle and MD soon (won a contest) so I'll let you know if that is a good dose. Listen to Mike Arnold though, he logged it too and knows much more than I do.


----------

